# The usual noobie's conundrum



## EdeezaY (4/10/16)

Hi

As stated in my intro, http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-381 I'm currently using an iJust S and quite enjoying it. I do need a backup/upgrade device though! 

I'm keen on some more clouds than what the iJust is currently producing (not that I don't enjoy it as a newbie!). I'm also keen on good flavour. I feel I'm still too new for complicated devices, so will probably be looking at an AIO. I also cannot afford to break the bank  

The bit of reading I've been doing, here is what I've been looking at, read reviews and watched YouTube reviews on (comments in brackets are my inexperienced ones):
- Eleaf Pico 75W Starter Kit (cannot really fault this)
- Wismec RX75 + Amor Full Kit (not sure if I like the design and build of this one)
- KangerTech Cupti 75W TC Starter Kit (not sure I can deal with "coil flooding", from what I've seen)
- Joytech Evic VTC Mini with Cubis Kit (cannot really fault this)

I'm kinda leaning towards the Pico, as I'm happy with the iJust and they're both Eleaf products. but who am I to say though! 

I know i cannot have the cake and eat it, but I would like to have as close to the cake flavoured juice and vape it..if you know what I mean 

So let me leave comments, suggestions and ideas to you seasoned, professional and experienced vapers! 

Please also let me know if I am being too much of a brat of choosy on what my requirements are.


----------



## Silver (4/10/16)

Hi @EdeezaY and welcome

You are not being to choosy - you are doing the right thing by asking questions and doing the research!

What I can offer is that in my view, while the Pico is a great device - it's not necessarily going to produce more clouds than the iJustS - I have an iJust2 and depending on what coil I put in there - it actually produces more or about the same clouds as the Melo 3 Mini which comes with the Pico Kit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (4/10/16)

Get the pico mod and a nice cloudy tank to pair it with. Running mine with a 22 avo.
Serpent mini on it is also very good combo.
It will take you quite far in the vaping world.
Get a tank that has prebuilt coils for when you start and also the option of a build deck if your hands start to get itchy. Kinda loving the whole "personalise your own vape" experience.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (4/10/16)

One of the many joys of vaping is that you can be as choosy as you like!

For example, I will never again buy a tank that doesn't have the standard connection (so I can use my own tips).

Get the Pico as a stand-alone mod, and get a decent tank to put on top, and you're in it to win it! I do like the Serpent Mini (only the 22mm option will fit on the pico though), but also very tempted by the Goblin Mini V3...

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-goblin-mini-v3-rta


----------



## CJ van Tonder (4/10/16)

Welcome and fear not.. Pico is a very nice device ramp it up with a smok beast or baby beast and your have hours of cloud chasing fun. Ps they are thirsty tanks and the flavour is great...

Enjoy vaping

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaporeon13 (4/10/16)

Welcome @EdeezaY
I am new myself and this quite a common problem amongst us noobs. I am very interested to hear what is said about the VTC mini or even the VTtwo mini. I'm more of a Joyetech fan.

The Kangertech Subox mini wasn't mentioned. From what I've read, this is a great kit too.

All the best with your choice, I've found that its the best part of vaping.


----------



## Bush Vaper (4/10/16)

CJ van Tonder said:


> Welcome and fear not.. Pico is a very nice device ramp it up with a smok beast or baby beast and your have hours of cloud chasing fun. Ps they are thirsty tanks and the flavour is great...
> 
> Enjoy vaping
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Ive got the Smok Osub 80W with the Brit Beast Tank and V8-Baby T8 Quad coil. Huge plumes and awesome flavour. A bit thirsty, but its worth it


----------



## Max (4/10/16)

Hi - I may have just started but I did a lot of research - to cut a story short - the eVic VTwo Mini with the Kangertech Toptank Mini - the RBA - with the big 3.5mm eJuice holes - built with a 6 wrap 2.5mm ID Coil - SS 26Gauge wire - wicked with STD Organic Cotton - 0mg 70/30 eJuice - local SA product - frikken AWESOME


----------



## kev mac (5/10/16)

EdeezaY said:


> Hi
> 
> As stated in my intro, http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-381 I'm currently using an iJust S and quite enjoying it. I do need a backup/upgrade device though!
> 
> ...


Have you considered an rda?


----------



## EdeezaY (5/10/16)

Thanks for all the responses! As usual, very informative, very interesting and totally overwhelming! 

I'm also keen to hear your thoughts on the Evic VTC Mini as a standalone mod vs the Pico...if that's comparing apples to apples?

@kev mac RDA? Apologies for the ignorance!


----------



## Stosta (5/10/16)

EdeezaY said:


> Thanks for all the responses! As usual, very informative, very interesting and totally overwhelming!
> 
> I'm also keen to hear your thoughts on the Evic VTC Mini as a standalone mod vs the Pico...if that's comparing apples to apples?
> 
> @kev mac RDA? Apologies for the ignorance!


The Evic was popular for a very long time, and for a good reason, it is a solid little mod that you won't be disappointed with. I would still go for the Pico rather, just because I prefer the finish and the smaller form factor of it.

RDA is a Rebuildable Dripper Atomiser. So instead of a tank that is fulled with juice, with an RDA you drip juice straight onto your cotton, and depending on how you build it, you have 5 to 10 toots, and then drip more. I've always preferred the ease (and flavour) of tanks, but a lot of people would disagree and say that the flavour is better on a dripper, and the clouds are certainly bigger!


----------



## Anneries (5/10/16)

Since you said you do not want to break the bank, I would go for a Serpent mini 22mm this month. It is a really nice easy to build RTA that will give you alot of flavor of the simplest 26gauge spaced coil. AND it works perfectly nice on the Ijust 2

And then next month get the Pico stand alone. And then you will have the Serpent on the pico as your all day vape setup and the ijust as your backup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (6/10/16)

EdeezaY said:


> Thanks for all the responses! As usual, very informative, very interesting and totally overwhelming!
> 
> I'm also keen to hear your thoughts on the Evic VTC Mini as a standalone mod vs the Pico...if that's comparing apples to apples?
> 
> @kev mac RDA? Apologies for the ignorance!


No need to apologize.you mentioned flavor and clouds,dripping has both in spades plus you can pick up a good rda (clones or authentic )cheaply, and it can be a fun and rewarding leg on your vapeing journey! Luck to ya'!


----------



## Spydro (6/10/16)

The Pico doesn't disappoint this old salt lung hitter in any way at all. They are my preferred shirt pocket carry. The Melo III Mini included in the Pico kit is a great flavor tank IMO with a Vaporesso cCell driving it (I used their .9Ω in my 5 Melo III and Melo III Mini tank's). The Melo will do a restricted DLH well enough for my uses, and doesn't leak. But the perfect tank on the Pico for way more flavor and clouds for me is the Avocado Genesis. Built right they don't leak, and when you learn how to build them for flavor they will never disappoint with either single or dual coil builds. I have Avo G's with dual coils on 3 of my Pico's 99% of the time now days, a dual coil built Indestructible RDA on the 4th for when I want to drip.

Pico's & Melo Mini's...




Pico's, Avo G's & Indestructible.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## EdeezaY (6/10/16)

Thanks everyone!

I think I'm sold on the Pico...whether it's just the mod or full kit!

My next (and hopefully final) question before making a purchase is should I then go for a Pico Mega 80w? It allows for both sized batteries (does this matter?). I'm still in two minds about the charging port living underneath the mod though, instead of the side.

An online shop also has a good deal on the whole Pico Mega kit that includes an LG Choc 3000mah battery (is this a good one?), hence me asking why not the Mega


----------



## RichJB (6/10/16)

You'll get longer battery life if you fit a 26650 battery but then you lose some of the compactness which makes the Pico so appealing. So it's a compromise decision. I was hoping they'd redesign the Mega to accommodate larger tanks but alas, it has the same 23mm size limitation as the Pico.

The LG choc is a fine battery. Note that it's at its most efficient if you vape at 54W or less. If you drive the Pico above 55W to its 75W limit, a 20A battery like a Samsung 25R would be a better choice. But I can't see you running a Serpent Mini at above 54W, in which case the choc will give you the best balance of amperage and battery life.

Edit: actually scrap that, the choc can run up to 20A with no problems, so it will be fine regardless.


----------



## Vaponaut12 (6/10/16)

@EdeezaY I'm gonna throw a suggestion in here, don't know if it'll favour your situation but here goes.

I was also considering getting the Pico until @Stosta suggested that I consider a bigger dual battery mod.

I'm sitting with an iJust2 but I want a new mod for the same reason as yourself, bigger clouds and better tasting vapour.

Based on this information, @Stosta suggested that I get a bigger mod, due the fact that I'll eventually get bored with the Pico...

SO if it's possible, would you rather save up for a bigger and better mod which will probably satisfy you for longer? (better break the bank once than break it twice)

I myself decided to save and wait for Alien Kit, That TFV8 baby beast appears to be awesome and it seems to chuck clouds.

Just some advice from one noob to another. (The TFV8 baby beast also comes with a RBA coil sold separately...)

What ever you decide, let us know!

Happy vaping!


----------



## EdeezaY (11/10/16)

So this just got delivered...






Charging the battery and then very keen to give it a go!

THEN...I'm already looking at a Smok TFV4 mini tank (22mm)! Any thoughts on this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

